# Undervolting Athlon II P-states?



## soobaerodude (Jul 22, 2010)

On the Windows side, there's a utility called K10Stat that allows the user to change the voltages for the various Cool N Quiet P-states.

The closest thing I found in FreeBSD was this cpufreq patch, but I was unable to get it to work with Release-8.

My BIOS only lets me set the core Voltage for the highest P-state.  I'm looking to reduce the CPU volate in the idle P-state.


----------



## soobaerodude (Jul 22, 2010)

So the question: is there a setting/utility in FreeBSD to set P-State voltages?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 29, 2010)

Quite often these things change something in the BIOS. Or in other words: Once you set it in Windows and reboot to FreeBSD it will still work as you set it in Windows.

If you don't want to install Windows, you can try a WindowsPE liveCD.


----------



## oliverh (Jul 31, 2010)

Try cpupowerd (it has got FreeBSD support), http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpupowerd/ but I don't know whether it's still compatible with todays FreeBSD (8.1).


----------

